# [SOLVED] CD Sharing Access Denied Error



## GeneS (Oct 26, 2005)

Server is XP Home, remote is XP Pro. I have successfully shared printer on server, and have shared external USB drive attached to server. Remote recognizes CD drive in "My Computer" and in Network Places. However, when I try to access the CD drive (by clicking) I get an "Access Denied" followed by something about see Administrator for permission.

There is a CD in the drive, it can be accessed by the server. The Guest account is turned on.

What next?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: CD Sharing Access Denied Error*

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## GeneS (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: CD Sharing Access Denied Error*

I changed a registry entry per a Microsoft KB article. The article applies to Windows NT but it worked for me. It was the "AllocateCDRom" key.

All is working.

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: CD Sharing Access Denied Error*

Wow, never even heard of that one. :smile:

What was the exact article you refer to?


----------



## GeneS (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: CD Sharing Access Denied Error*

KB Aricxle ID: 172520 "Access Denied Error When Trying to Access a Shared CD-ROM"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: CD Sharing Access Denied Error*

Thanks for the feedback, I'll take a look at that article. :smile:


----------



## jouave (Sep 8, 2009)

I am having a similar problem ... I am able to see and access all drives from my home Netbook on Windows XP to my Home Desktop on Vista. But I am unable to connect to the CD drive.... I tried updating the "AllocateCDRom" in the registry but that did not solve it for me? Any other suggestions ....


----------

